# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - find / search = gjej, kërkoj

## edspace

> search = kërko





> find = gjej
> search = kërkoj
> Search for-Kërko për





> find = gjej, kërkoj
> search = kërkoj





> Find => Kerko
> Search => Kërkoj


Fjalët Find dhe Search mund të duken si me të njëjtin kuptim, por në fakt ndryshojnë. Find nënkuptin kërkimin e vendndodhjes për diçka që ekziston. Pra, personi ka dije se diçka ekziston dhe mundohet ta gjejë se ku ndodhet. Kur hap një dokument në Microsoft Word, përdoret Find sepse përdoruesi po kërkon për një fjalë që ekziston në atë dokument. Në anën tjetër, fjala Search përdoret kur kërkojmë për diçka që mund ose mund të mos ekzistojë. Bëjmë Search në Internet sepse po kërkojmë për një faqe të cilën ne nuk e dimë nëse ekziston apo jo. Bëjmë Search për UFO-t sepse nuk e dimë nëse ekzistojnë apo jo. Por, hënën dhe diellin e dimë që ekzistojnë, prandaj i bëjmë Find. Me pak fjalë, Find përdoret për të gjetur vendndodhjen e diçkaje që ekziston, ndërsa Search përdoret për të kontrolluar, hetuar, eksploruar nëse diçka ekziston apo jo. Tani që dimë përkthimin e saktë në Anglisht, vallë si përkthehen në shqip? Përkthimi i thjeshtë do ishte Find = Gjej dhe Search = Kërkoj. Ose mund ta përkthejmë Find si Kërkoj dhe Search si Gërmoj, Kontrolloj, Eksploroj, Rrëmoj.

----------

